# Espresso temperature



## martyistheman (Jan 24, 2014)

Can anybody tell me the optimum temperature of a freshly pulled espresso?


----------



## Jaspers (Mar 4, 2013)

Ideally 92degreesC_-2/3


----------



## martyistheman (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks. I have just pulled an espresso (right after the boiler light went out, so it should be at its hottest, right?), checked the espresso temperature on a digital thermometer, and got a maximum reading of 56°c. The machine had been on for an hour or so, with the portafilter in place.

Anyone have any suggestions as to what could cause this low temp output (the espresso is awful)? And how to rectify?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

could it be cold cups?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You may be confusing the temp of the water passing through the group at pressure to make the coffee , with the temperature of how it ends in the cup after its finished.

They won't be the same


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Where (and how) are you measuring the temperature?

The suggested temp is the water leaving the group.

Expect up to a 10c drop as liquid just before it hits the cup.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Glenn, what about in the cup just after the pouring stops?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

And then a fairly rapid drop of after??

Also do you have a warm portafilter ?


----------



## martyistheman (Jan 24, 2014)

Cheers guys. The cups are very warm and the portafilter is hot. The temperature of the espresso in the cup is taken with a digital thermometer, once the pour has finished.


----------



## martyistheman (Jan 24, 2014)

Should I try resetting the thermostat?


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

martyistheman said:


> (right after the boiler light went out, so it should be at its hottest, right?)


Wrong.

On a Silvia the temperature is at its highest 20 to 25 seconds after the light has gone off.

However in my opinion it would be too hot then (though it might be right for you).

If the coffee is awful it is highly unlikely that your thermostat is to blame.

Providing all other factors are OK (coffee quality, I/O ratio, grind, etc...) you need to experiment with temperature surfing until you find what works for you.


----------

